
Ask HN: Laptop with rj11? Is there anything interesting I can do with it? - Something1234
I just got a new(used) thinkpad T420, and it has a rj11 port for a modem. Is there anything interesting I can do with it in 2017?
======
rman666
1\. Make sure it’s actually a modem.

~~~
Something1234
How do I go about it? I'm running linux. I've tried lspci, but I'm not sure
what I'm looking for.

    
    
        00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
        00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
        00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
        00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)
        00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville) (rev 04)
        00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)
        00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
        00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)
        00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)
        00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)
        00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)
        00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)
        00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)
        00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04)
        00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)
        03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
        0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 08)

~~~
fuzzfactor
Same interesting things as ever.

Provided the modem card is still in there.

Looks like maybe it's your Communication and/or Serial controller.

Last time I checked at least with AT&T you got free dial-up for broadband
account holders, you just have to locate their local or toll-free phone
numbers then modem-dial in to reach an AT&T server when your laptop is plugged
into the land line of any local dial-tone provider. You log in with your AT&T
password and you get the internet at 56K.

For electronic instruments having control or data output through RS-232 or COM
ports you can access them remotely over land lines at 56K without using the
internet. And without needing more support from the manufacturer other than
for a PC plugged into the COM port locally. Your remote instrument's COM port
will need an external modem connected to it and a land line phone number for
you to call in on. Your laptop would need the same software (or maybe terminal
emulator) that you would use when connected to the COM port locally.

Remote office servers having a modem and land line of their own can be
accessed even when the internet is down.

Multiples of 56K per land line when multiple land lines and modems are
available and used in parallel, once accomplished between multi-modem desktops
in regional offices without needing an internet at all.

In buildings or campuses no longer using (all of) their former land line
wiring, the PBX can still sometimes be largely operational for access to any
remaining formerly dialable connection locations on the local private
exchange. If abandoned or without PBX power or relay control, any two
locations may be punched together manually and discretely powered more
permanently for direct modem use without a dial tone.

You can also connect to your own powered twisted pair(s) for as many miles as
you have access to, or still lease lines from the phone company(s) needed to
connect between any two points they have access to, all without dial tones.

Speed dependent on line quality.

